# Not a bad forum this.



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

welcome to piranha fury!


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Steve. said:


> Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


welcome steve fancy meeting you here


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


welcome steve fancy meeting you here








[/quote]

Why hello there James.







Found me a new home







I loving all these smileys







Hows you mate?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Steve. said:


> Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


welcome steve fancy meeting you here








[/quote]

Why hello there James.







Found me a new home







I loving all these smileys







Hows you mate?
[/quote]

im good thanks mate hope ur well hows the big tank plan getting on


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> :laugh:


How we doing Alex ? atleast we can have a laugh now.







Viva free speach.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

look forward to the pictures mate







we will have to get loon on here then it will be like old times


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> look forward to the pictures mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recon so mate


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

im good thanks steve... look forward to seeing the new tank


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Steve. said:


> Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


Hmm, short memory Steve. Quote from piranha forum UK, 7th February 2008
"Hello everybody..what a great site. Eveything anyone needs to know about piranhas is here".

Hi everyone!!!!

Steve..Wilts


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Big Den said:


> Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


Hmm, short memory Steve. Quote from piranha forum UK, 7th February 2008
"Hello everybody..what a great site. Eveything anyone needs to know about piranhas is here".

Hi everyone!!!!

Steve..Wilts
[/quote]

Certainly was at that time Dennis me old mucka and i ment every word.....that was posted even before you joined.But then it all went wrong with to many big egos and bad management.Some members who i wont mention thought they had made something of themselves just because they become mods.Very fooking sad.Its a shame really cuz as i said it was a realy great forum.Now..i would never make the effort to post again.Its lost to many key members that WAS the forum.Obviosly not a lot happening on the forum if you have time to find old posts like that.







keep up the good work Den...your doing a great job.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Welcome to the site


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

:laugh: welcome Steve.. not that I've been here for long


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Steve. said:


> Just discoverd this forum and i have to say its not bad.Full of information and very well run.There is nothing like this available in the uk so well done chaps.


Hmm, short memory Steve. Quote from piranha forum UK, 7th February 2008
"Hello everybody..what a great site. Eveything anyone needs to know about piranhas is here".

Hi everyone!!!!

Steve..Wilts
[/quote]

Certainly was at that time Dennis me old mucka and i ment every word.....that was posted even before you joined.But then it all went wrong with to many big egos and bad management.Some members who i wont mention thought they had made something of themselves just because they become mods.Very fooking sad.Its a shame really cuz as i said it was a realy great forum.Now..i would never make the effort to post again.Its lost to many key members that WAS the forum.Obviosly not a lot happening on the forum if you have time to find old posts like that.







keep up the good work Den...your doing a great job.








[/quote]
No offence was intended mate, I was interested in your opening statement on here, as you have already been a member for quite a while, I knew it was a dig at pfuk, thats why I responded with what you posted back then.
Its a shame you all pulled out because there's nothing to moderate now.







Everyone helps new members, a lot from the US, and its so laid back now. Loon visit's us every day, Rich pops in now and again as does Chris. Be nice to see you once in a while.







Take care with the jokes mate you know these sherman's don't share our sense of humour.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

you geting all emotional steve haha....


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

You certainly had different views of this site a couple of weeks ago. Testicles were mentioned I believe.
Never mind, we're all laid back now and chilled. Shame a few members spoiled it but now they are gone, its like a new forum.
Would love them to come back but be able to hold back on some of the things they say so I don't get PM's complaining about them all the time!
I have no bad feelings about any of you and love to see your tank and all of your collection's. Hope you don't feel the same way about me.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Zulu Warrior said:


> :laugh: welcome Steve.. not that I've been here for long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butt out Rich, that has always been your problem mate, trying to stir it. See how nice this thread was going until you stuck your oar in.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

curly said:


> You certainly had different views of this site a couple of weeks ago. Testicles were mentioned I believe.
> Never mind, we're all laid back now and chilled. Shame a few members spoiled it but now they are gone, its like a new forum.
> Would love them to come back but be able to hold back on some of the things they say so I don't get PM's complaining about them all the time!
> I have no bad feelings about any of you and love to see your tank and all of your collection's. Hope you don't feel the same way about me.


I myself certainly miss the old timers there for say.....I had a great relationship with Paul.....And many of the guys there----But events over the years have led me away and I no longer communicate with them...damn shame.......


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Den said:


> :laugh: welcome Steve.. not that I've been here for long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butt out Rich, that has always been your problem mate, trying to stir it. See how nice this thread was going until you stuck your oar in.:rasp:
[/quote]








:laugh: .... listen I hope your not preachin to me, it was going well to you joined in. You lot wind me up, now jog on back to wiltshire. edit sufflok who cares anyway


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

webby06_2007 said:


> you geting all emotional steve haha....


You getting a job anytime soon Craig?? ...now your not staff.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

fcuk me are you lot still moaning about all that sh1t!!!

certain people ruined it blah, blah, fcukin blah... how many times is that gonna get said ffs

WE GET THE POINT!!!


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

curly said:


> You certainly had different views of this site a couple of weeks ago. Testicles were mentioned I believe.
> Never mind, we're all laid back now and chilled. Shame a few members spoiled it but now they are gone, its like a new forum.
> Would love them to come back but be able to hold back on some of the things they say so I don't get PM's complaining about them all the time!
> I have no bad feelings about any of you and love to see your tank and all of your collection's. Hope you don't feel the same way about me.


I was wrong about this forum...my bad.Nothing personal Curly but the damage is done.I had a great time over the last 2 years on PFUK and i learned a lot more then i care to admit.Good luck with it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alexx said:


> fcuk me are you lot still moaning about all that sh1t!!!
> 
> certain people ruined it blah, blah, fcukin blah... how many times is that gonna get said ffs
> 
> *WE GET THE POINT!!!*


Honestly then

Has the Forum change any over the last year then......Asking cause I haven't visited.....


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Steve. said:


> you geting all emotional steve haha....


You getting a job anytime soon Craig?? ...now your not staff.







:rasp:








[/quote]

dont bother me m8 and just so u all no i put my self up to be removed from staff so you lot didnt cry about it so dont think you all got me removed :rasp: , im a full time dad know once my daughter is in school i will go back to my job thats been waiting for me ever since my daughter come to live with me good job my boss is a good friend hey...


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

curly said:


> You certainly had different views of this site a couple of weeks ago. Testicles were mentioned I believe.
> Never mind, we're all laid back now and chilled. Shame a few members spoiled it but now they are gone, its like a new forum.
> Would love them to come back but be able to hold back on some of the things they say so I don't get PM's complaining about them all the time!
> I have no bad feelings about any of you and love to see your tank and all of your collection's. Hope you don't feel the same way about me.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> fcuk me are you lot still moaning about all that sh1t!!!
> 
> certain people ruined it blah, blah, fcukin blah... how many times is that gonna get said ffs
> 
> *WE GET THE POINT!!!*


Honestly then

Has the Forum change any over the last year then......Asking cause I haven't visited.....
[/quote]

Some off us left but we still get flamed on other forums.They just wont leave us alone.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Has the Forum change any over the last year then......Asking cause I haven't visited.....


Come and have a look AK. I am constantly visiting here, MFK as well as others.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Steve. said:


> Has the Forum change any over the last year then......Asking cause I haven't visited.....


Come and have a look AK. I am constantly visiting here, MFK as well as others.
[/quote]

Not until I am certain Curly-
I dont want to be bothered with the drama if still present...If it has changed...well most certainly I would like to come check it out again.......Like I said-I miss many from there......


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

webby06_2007 said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

webby06_2007 said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Zulu Warrior said:


> :laugh: welcome Steve.. not that I've been here for long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butt out Rich, that has always been your problem mate, trying to stir it. See how nice this thread was going until you stuck your oar in.:rasp:
[/quote]








:laugh: .... listen I hope your not preachin to me, it was going well to you joined in. You lot wind me up, now jog on back to wiltshire.
[/quote]
You referring to me Rich, because Steve is the only one I know from Wiltshire, don't think he will like you talking to him like that.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Steve. said:


> you geting all emotional steve haha....


You getting a job anytime soon Craig?? ...now your not staff.







:rasp::laugh:
[/quote]

dont bother me m8 and just so u all no i put my self up to be removed from staff so you lot didnt cry about it so dont think you all got me removed :rasp: , im a full time dad know once my daughter is in school i will go back to my job thats been waiting for me ever since my daughter come to live with me good job my boss is a good friend hey...:nod:
[/quote]

Welldone Craig...your one big success.








[/quote]

cheers steve









life aint all about flashing money in peoples faces lets face it you either got it or you aint and i aint but when you come to realise in life its to short to worrie abot things make do with what you got friends you got and family you got it will all fall into place at some point, people that just flash the cash or what they got are deep down unhappy inside maybe them people will realise one day befor its to late....

night all.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Give him a break Den..hes a Zulu we all look the same


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......
[/quote]

I ment recently mate.You will see a big increase from the UK...its happening already.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Steve. said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......
[/quote]

*I ment recently mate.You will see a big increase from the UK...its happening already.*
[/quote]

Just as I believe they shall see increases as well.....

One thing we wont do,is start board wars.........when things settle down and one sits back and realizes the aspects of the forums....One see's in the end that we are all here for nothing more than information on the pets we love.......

Myself very much enjoy the diversity......I welcome all new guests.....


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......
[/quote]

*I ment recently mate.You will see a big increase from the UK...its happening already.*
[/quote]

Just as I believe they shall see increases as well.....

One thing we wont do,is start board wars.........when things settle down and one sits back and realizes the aspects of the forums....One see's in the end that we are all here for nothing more than information on the pets we love.......

Myself very much enjoy the diversity......I welcome all new guests.....
[/quote]

Why thankyou...Fury's gain is PFUK loss.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

locust said:


> Give him a break Den..hes a Zulu we all look the same


Hi Chris, hows things mate? Nah!, that's alright mate I'll be gentle with him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Steve. said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......
[/quote]

*I ment recently mate.You will see a big increase from the UK...its happening already.*
[/quote]

Just as I believe they shall see increases as well.....

One thing we wont do,is start board wars.........when things settle down and one sits back and realizes the aspects of the forums....One see's in the end that we are all here for nothing more than information on the pets we love.......

Myself very much enjoy the diversity......I welcome all new guests.....
[/quote]

Why thankyou...Fury's gain is PFUK loss.
[/quote]
It all goes round and round man.

Honestly though....No one comes out on top in situations like this........


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......
[/quote]

*I ment recently mate.You will see a big increase from the UK...its happening already.*
[/quote]

Just as I believe they shall see increases as well.....

One thing we wont do,is start board wars.........when things settle down and one sits back and realizes the aspects of the forums....One see's in the end that we are all here for nothing more than information on the pets we love.......

Myself very much enjoy the diversity......I welcome all new guests.....
[/quote]
How very English Ak..one is quite amused..would that be one lump or two


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> acturly we come on hear to defend pfuk as it was being slated simple really anyway injoy the rest of the night lads....


*Your on here because no one posts on PFUK..your all bored so thought you would stir it on here.*:rasp:
[/quote]

They have actually been known to post regulary here as well.......Does the pot get stirred from time to time-Sure...But that happens on all forums......
[/quote]

*I ment recently mate.You will see a big increase from the UK...its happening already.*
[/quote]

Just as I believe they shall see increases as well.....

One thing we wont do,is start board wars.........when things settle down and one sits back and realizes the aspects of the forums....One see's in the end that we are all here for nothing more than information on the pets we love.......

Myself very much enjoy the diversity......I welcome all new guests.....
[/quote]
How very English Ak..one is quite amused..would that be one lump or two








[/quote]

Perfect example right here....

I have no damn clue what that is suppose to mean sir......


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

:laugh: Excellent i thought not.. how tickled i am


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> :laugh: Excellent i thought not.. how tickled i am












Now is depressed........


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

You got to visit the Uk one day Ak..be an adventure into your past


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> You got to visit the Uk one day Ak..be an adventure into your past


With some of the footage I have seen-Along with people pics....I would love to.

But for some weird reason-I fear going anywhere foreign for some reason....I have no clue why though....


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> You got to visit the Uk one day Ak..be an adventure into your past


With some of the footage I have seen-Along with people pics....I would love to.

But for some weird reason-I fear going anywhere foreign for some reason....I have no clue why though....
[/quote]

Were look after you...we have burgers and budweiser...be just like home.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Steve. said:


> You got to visit the Uk one day Ak..be an adventure into your past


With some of the footage I have seen-Along with people pics....I would love to.

But for some weird reason-I fear going anywhere foreign for some reason....I have no clue why though....
[/quote]

Were* look after you*...we have burgers and budweiser...be just like home.








[/quote]

I'm sure

Find this ignorant american out behind some tree being tar and feathered by some nice "chaps" I bet


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> You got to visit the Uk one day Ak..be an adventure into your past


With some of the footage I have seen-Along with people pics....I would love to.

But for some weird reason-I fear going anywhere foreign for some reason....I have no clue why though....
[/quote]

How in the world are we foriegn? We`re of the same lineage..speak the same language ..youve just modified the language in your own direction..in some ways N America now seems like the free world to some of us who are being made aware of how we must behave to meet politically correct standards


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> You got to visit the Uk one day Ak..be an adventure into your past


With some of the footage I have seen-Along with people pics....I would love to.

But for some weird reason-I fear going anywhere foreign for some reason....I have no clue why though....
[/quote]

How in the world are we foriegn? We`re of the same lineage..speak the same language ..youve just modified the language in your own direction..in some ways N America now seems like the free world to some of us who are being made aware of how we must behave to meet politically correct standards
[/quote]

I mainly mean traveling out of the comfort zone of north america is all man......Scares the hell out of me...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

P-Fury steve and glad you enjoy it here. It's my home not just for the information but the community is by far top rate and like a family. See ya around often I hope.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Mate no moose or buffalo here ..no need for a gun.. just them mullas round every corner..er bring the rifle ( j/k)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> Mate no moose or buffalo here ..no need for a gun.. just them mullas round every corner..er bring the rifle ( j/k)


Sounds spot on for sure......But that would be rifles :rasp:


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> P-Fury steve and glad you enjoy it here. It's my home not just for the information but the community is by far top rate and like a family. See ya around often I hope.


So do.I will be posting up my new tank project next week.9x3x3 Pygo tank with a nice mixed shoal of Piraya,Ternetzi,Caribe.All between 10"-13"+


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Mate no moose or buffalo here ..no need for a gun.. just them mullas round every corner..er bring the rifle ( j/k)


Sounds spot on for sure......But that would be rifles :rasp: 
[/quote]
You can say that coz you`re living in the free world..il rent you a position in a tower block, sure shot


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> Mate no moose or buffalo here ..no need for a gun.. just them mullas round every corner..er bring the rifle ( j/k)


Sounds spot on for sure......But that would be rifles :rasp: 
[/quote]
You can say that coz you`re living in the free world..il rent you a position in a tower block, sure shot
[/quote]

Almost sounds deserving....

Cheers guys...I have to run.....


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

so stevie boy this is where u come to hide u guna start buying fish from under peoples nose like u have done else where


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

dannyk said:


> so stevie boy this is where u come to hide u guna start buying fish from under peoples nose like u have done else where


.... this should be fun


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

nothing fun about it the guys a first class toss pot. those big caribe he got from lucas i was driving to buy them while on the phone to steve he told me not to buy them there not good fish and he would tell me more when i'd go to pick his caribe up so i headed home via martins. that why they ended back up for sale. glad i stood the gimp up and didn't take his rip off deal


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Please keep the drama off this forum. I realize some of you have a history together on pfuk....and some of it might not be the greatest....but I would rather you not bring that here. I have a pretty good relationship with most of the UK guys on this site and I would like to keep it that way. If you have issues with members or staff on another site....handle it there.

I hope things are turning around on the UK site...it would be a shame for all the work that went into building it up was for nothing. I think the memory of one of its founding members deserves better.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

GG You said it all!!


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Please keep the drama off this forum. I realize some of you have a history together on pfuk....and some of it might not be the greatest....but I would rather you not bring that here. I have a pretty good relationship with most of the UK guys on this site and I would like to keep it that way. If you have issues with members or staff on another site....handle it there.
> 
> I hope things are turning around on the UK site...it would be a shame for all the work that went into building it up was for nothing. I think the memory of one of its founding members deserves better.


it's no drama and nothing to do with anything else thats said just think it was wrong what he done... not a good way to deal with people so i wanted him to no what i think.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

dannyk said:


> Please keep the drama off this forum. I realize some of you have a history together on pfuk....and some of it might not be the greatest....but I would rather you not bring that here. I have a pretty good relationship with most of the UK guys on this site and I would like to keep it that way. If you have issues with members or staff on another site....handle it there.
> 
> I hope things are turning around on the UK site...it would be a shame for all the work that went into building it up was for nothing. I think the memory of one of its founding members deserves better.


it's no drama and nothing to do with anything else thats said just think it was wrong what he done... not a good way to deal with people so i wanted him to no what i think.
[/quote]

Seriously Danny...your not right in the head.I think you do it for attention.Ive never heard so much tosh in all my life.You have gone completly of subject to what this post is about.As for hiding...i dont hide from anyone.You have my address and phone number.Pop over for a cup of tea when ever you like and we can discuss face to face,man to man.No need to try and run me down on a American fish forum.All i said to you about lucas was dont pay over the odds because desgid on the forum was going to buy them but there was a mix up on price between him and lucas.I was encourageing des to buy them.Ask him if you dont beleave me.Anyway a few weeks later they were still for sale on AC so i ran lucas..made him an offer and the deal was done.He told me he was being messed around by people of the forum...his words not mine.If it upsets you that much you can have them for what i paid for them.I wont even charge you my fuel costs.Cant say fairer then that Danny boy.Im a nice guy Danny...i dont rip people off.I live a very comfortable life so no need to.
Love Steve.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you know what danny.I think whats happened here is that you have been reading this thread and seen the heated discusions between some of us and thought you would add fuel to the fire.Problem is the flames have burnt you on your backside and you have been made to look pretty stupid.There may be a few arguments going at the moment between me a few members but one thing they know about me is that im not the con artist,toss,gimp you say i am.They proberly wont admit but they know im not.You have to be pretty slow in the head to not realise that its a misunderstanding.Lucas offered the four fish to desgid for £130 in a phone conversation.Des asked me what i thought and i said go for it because thats a hell of a deal.Then lucas emailed him again and said the price was £240 or something like that.Des then asked me again and i said there not worth that.In the end Des could not raise the original £130 so it did not matter anyway.A week later you asked me about them and i said be carefull and would talk to you about it when you came to my house.I did not want you to pay over the odds.Unfortunetly you never arrived to my house because of the crash you had so nothing more was said.I then seen them for sale on AC for £160 a few weeks later.I rang and spoke to Lucas (i knew him from the forum days when he was on it) and said i would have them because he had to shift them ASAP.He told me he had been messed around by 2 members on the forum.Des was one i suppose though i dont think Des did mess him around and the other was YOU.What he ment i dont know but i will call him later and find out the story.TBH i think your way out of your depth keeping big pygos like that.Your not very experiened judgeing by the questions you were asking me about nitrates and feeding etc.You told me in a phone conversation that you are going to get every species of Piranha available and that money is no object because your dad is a multi-milionaire.All very well Danny but keeping that amount of fish is not easy even for the most experienced keeper.If you dont know your basics then your struggle with one tank.Anyway were both grown men and arguing over a few fish is pathetic and something i really can not be botherd with.Give me a call sometime Dan and let me how your getting with your fish.I may be able to help if you have any problems.Im nice guy really...honest.








All the best 
Steve.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The End


----------

